# Unable to identify manufacturer and model



## Jerry Wintrode (Apr 2, 2019)

Does anyone recognize this manufacture? I bought this mower used, already painted. I just had a spindle die and need to replace it but I want to make sure I get the right parts. The closest thing I can find if that it's an Agmate but I can't prove that.





  








IMG_20190925_175037




__
Jerry Wintrode


__
Sep 26, 2019


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't find an Agmate, but I did find a BEFCO. could be worth investigating.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Can't find an Agmate, but I did find a BEFCO. could be worth investigating.


Great find! 

Jerry's model is only missing the side discharge chute. No both of you are having me look into what a BEFCO is. LOL

That company is still around with all kinds of equipment. http://www.befco.com/mowers/


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Pogobill, that company is a DREAM come true! much of there product line is tailored to SCUT and CUT machines! I got to look further into their offerings, 

THANKS guys!


----------



## Jerry Wintrode (Apr 2, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Can't find an Agmate, but I did find a BEFCO. could be worth investigating.
> View attachment 49573


You're the best.. That is exactly my manufacture. I took the side shoot off and stored it away a while ago. Now off to order replacement spindles.

Woot! You saved my sanity!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad we could help!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You'll need t determine the model number, but it seems that there may have only been 2 different spindles used on their product line.
https://store.germanbliss.com/befco-cyclone-finishing-mower-parts
https://store.germanbliss.com/viewpart/befco/000-6649
https://store.germanbliss.com/viewpart/befco/000-8557
Can't find much more, I'm afraid.


----------

